# White pants?



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

This is kind of a silly question, and I'm sorry for posting a whole new thread for it but I'm kind of stuck with this. I NEVER wear white clothing, because I'm pretty clumbsy person (I can't go out to eat without dropping something on myself) these pants that I found that fit right I bought for this season, I was thinking of getting a second pair but I can only find my size in the brown that I already have and WHITE. Does anyone have any experience with white pants? I wouldn't imagine they would get very dirty since really all I will be doing is sitting on a lift and sliding down the mountain. So do I buy another pair of the same ones I just got or do I go with the white and have options? A girl has got to have options... TIA


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Probably wod be cool once we have a good snow base. Prolly wouldn't be as rad early or late in the season. I dunno about you but I gotta sit down to strap in...


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh yeah, see I hadn't thought about that! Thanks! I guess they would get kinda mucky on a bad day.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

you can learn to strap in without sitting down but one of my jackets is white and it is nearly impossible to keep clean. i find the majority of the filth is from the lift


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

Damn fine picture .... Milo303!
and for the white pants. I have always trashed them walking through parking lots. That brown slush stains the shit out of em.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Mine are dirtyish. But they still steezy so...


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Wear whatever you want, so long as it's not white after labor day.

(and for those who don't get it, it's just a joke. You know "haha")


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Sam I Am said:


> Wear whatever you want, so long as it's not white after labor day.
> 
> (and for those who don't get it, it's just a joke. You know "haha")


lol

YouTube - The Dukes of Hazzard Prison Scene

wait for it............


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> lol
> 
> YouTube - The Dukes of Hazzard Prison Scene
> 
> wait for it............


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

priceless. totally worth watching. Thanks man, that made my day completely worth waking up for.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't imagine you can use oxyclean on these sorts of things eh? Would that mess with the er... water proofing stuffs?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I typically roll my pants up as far as I can, leaving the ankle gaiter to take the brown slush crap from parking lots


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I just walk on my hands instead. Keeps my pants nice and pretty and clean


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Haha... Then we need to have a discussion about what color your gloves originally were


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Gloves? Gloves are weak. Bare hand it all the way. I'm core. If you were core you ride gloveless too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

It must be a guy thing that I won't ever understand how stupidity equates to being 'core'. If someone could explain it to me in a way that I could understand, you are welcome to try. Otherwise, I will just chalk this up to testosterone!


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

NghtSkyyStarz said:


> It must be a guy thing that I won't ever understand how stupidity equates to being 'core'. If someone could explain it to me in a way that I could understand, you are welcome to try. Otherwise, I will just chalk this up to testosterone!


I'm pretty sure he was joking. You are just being rude.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

bakesale said:


> I'm pretty sure he was joking. You are just being rude.


It's hard to tell a lot of the time...


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

I have a pair of white pants. They do show dirt pretty easily, so I washethem and re-waterproof them with TechWash every few wears. It's fine. The worst crud comes from the lifts. I got a nasty black grease stain once that was all up one side of my white pants - not pretty. Shout Stain Remover and a few washes removed it though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

bakesale said:


> I'm pretty sure he was joking. You are just being rude.


I'm pretty sure I was just joking. You are just being rude.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Safety smiles people, safety smiles!

( = 
( =
( =

But don't copy my backwards smile, bishes


----------

